# Scontri a Roma. Corteo Movimenti per la casa 12 Aprile. Video



## admin (12 Aprile 2014)

Scontri poco a Roma, in Via Veneto, nel corso del corteo che ha visto antagonisti e movimenti in piazza contro le politiche per il lavoro e per la casa del governo Renzi.

Qui in basso il Video di un manifestante che ha perso la mano e la foto di un ragazzo che abbraccia una ragazza per difenderla da altre cariche della Polizia.

Vide e foto al secondo e terzo post.


----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2014)




----------



## admin (12 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Denni90 (12 Aprile 2014)

andare a lavorare nn è un verbo contemplato da sta gente qua...


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2014)

colpa della polizia ovviamente che non sanno tenere a bada i facinorosi!!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

si ieri pomeriggio hanno creato il panico...petardi e sassi contro la Polizia, agenti che zoppicavano


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2014)

In questo genere di situazioni le responsabilità sono da ambo le parti.


----------



## Denni90 (13 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> In questo genere di situazioni le responsabilità sono da ambo le parti.



certo perchè andare alle manifestazioni con casco e bombe carte è colpa della polizia...ma dai...


----------



## Doctore (13 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> In questo genere di situazioni le responsabilità sono da ambo le parti.



colpa della polizia che non sa organizzarsi vero?


----------



## mandraghe (13 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> In questo genere di situazioni le responsabilità sono da ambo le parti.







Ma dai, se vai a "manifestare" con bombe carta, caschi e bastoni non credo che le tue intenzioni siano "pacifiche"


----------



## Emanuele (13 Aprile 2014)

Ben vengano queste manifestazioni, speriamo che ce ne siamo sempre di più in questi mesi. La situazione ormai è insostenibile.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Aprile 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Ben vengano queste manifestazioni, speriamo che ce ne siamo sempre di più in questi mesi. La situazione ormai è insostenibile.



se fossero pacifiche magari si, servirebbero a qualcosa...

ma in questi casi, a parte menarsi e devastare la città non fanno altro.


----------



## Emanuele (13 Aprile 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se fossero pacifiche magari si, servirebbero a qualcosa...
> 
> ma in questi casi, a parte menarsi e devastare la città non fanno altro.



Sinceramente io non ho avuto notizia di devastazioni; piuttosto ci sono stati scontri in cui chi ha avuto la peggio sono stati i manifestanti.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Aprile 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io non ho avuto notizia di devastazioni; piuttosto ci sono stati scontri in cui chi ha avuto la peggio sono stati i manifestanti.




Molti i feriti, circa una ventina, tra cui un giornalista, 14 tra le forze dell'ordine, 6 tra i manifestanti. Uno di loro perde una mano per lo scoppio di un petardo.

Matematica...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Aprile 2014)

Emanuele ha scritto:


> Ben vengano queste manifestazioni, speriamo che ce ne siamo sempre di più in questi mesi. La situazione ormai è insostenibile.



io direi di far lavorare in pace Renzi...che qualcosa sta facendo e lo dicono anche i Sondaggi +4% (per quanto possono contare)


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma dai, se vai a "manifestare" con bombe carta, caschi e bastoni non credo che le tue intenzioni siano "pacifiche"


C'è sempre gentaglia che va lì a far macelli, poi rischiano di pagare anche i manifestanti pacifici, però.E ce sono.
Ieri mattina ho visto un gruppetto di questi manifestanti nei paraggi dell'università, tutti tranquilli, e discutevano con i poliziotti che avevano i caschi in mano e non sul cranio.


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Aprile 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> se fossero pacifiche magari si, servirebbero a qualcosa...
> 
> ma in questi casi, a parte menarsi e devastare la città non fanno altro.


Manifestanti pacifici ce ne sono.Il fatto è che passano inosservati per colpa di chi parte con l'intenzione di far danni.


----------



## Emanuele (13 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Molti i feriti, circa una ventina, tra cui un giornalista, 14 tra le forze dell'ordine, 6 tra i manifestanti. Uno di loro perde una mano per lo scoppio di un petardo.
> 
> Matematica...



Il conto dei feriti si fa con chi viene soccorso dall'ambulanza. La maggior parte dei feriti tra i manifestanti non ricorre quasi mai alle cure mediche (a parte casi gravi) per non incorrere in denunce.




Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io direi di far lavorare in pace Renzi...che qualcosa sta facendo e lo dicono anche i Sondaggi +4% (per quanto possono contare)



Le cose che ha fatto bastano e avanzano per schifarlo: a partire da quella cavolata del decreto lavoro, passando per la legge elettorale e arrivando alla riforma del senato.


----------



## vota DC (13 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io direi di far lavorare in pace Renzi...che qualcosa sta facendo e lo dicono anche i Sondaggi +4% (per quanto possono contare)



Ma il rottamatore è stato votato (pure da me) per distruggere invece questo qua sa solo costruire. Fa pure il negromante con Berlusconi.


----------



## juventino (13 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> certo perchè andare alle manifestazioni con casco e bombe carte è colpa della polizia...ma dai...





Doctore ha scritto:


> colpa della polizia che non sa organizzarsi vero?





mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ma dai, se vai a "manifestare" con bombe carta, caschi e bastoni non credo che le tue intenzioni siano "pacifiche"



Alle manifestazioni non ci sta solo gentaglia, ci sono anche tante persone che esprimono il proprio dissenso in modo pacifico. La polizia spesso se la prende anche con chi non ha la minima intenzione di essere violento.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Aprile 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io direi di far lavorare in pace Renzi...che qualcosa sta facendo e lo dicono anche i Sondaggi +4% (per quanto possono contare)



cioe , che starebbe facendo esattamente ? 

ps: aumenta del 4% perchè il nano sta perdendo consensi ovunque ...


----------



## mandraghe (14 Aprile 2014)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> C'è sempre gentaglia che va lì a far macelli, poi rischiano di pagare anche i manifestanti pacifici, però.E ce sono.
> Ieri mattina ho visto un gruppetto di questi manifestanti nei paraggi dell'università, tutti tranquilli, e discutevano con i poliziotti che avevano i caschi in mano e non sul cranio.



Appunto ed è la gentaglia che rovina tutto e prende (giustamente) le botte; chi fa manifestazioni pacifiche nel 99% dei casi non ha problemi; ci sono state in Italia manifestazioni del cdx e del csx con milioni di persone senza che succedesse mai nulla, quindi se uno va con intenti pacifiche non succede nulla



Emanuele ha scritto:


> Il conto dei feriti si fa con chi viene soccorso dall'ambulanza.* La maggior parte dei feriti tra i manifestanti non ricorre quasi mai alle cure mediche (a parte casi gravi) per non incorrere in denunce.*



Ti sei risposto da solo...chissà perchè non riccorrono al pronto soccorso e chissà perchè temono di essere denunciati 



juventino ha scritto:


> Alle manifestazioni non ci sta solo gentaglia, ci sono anche tante persone che esprimono il proprio dissenso in modo pacifico. La polizia spesso se la prende anche con chi non ha la minima intenzione di essere violento.



Invece i manifestanti se la prendono solo con i violenti  vallo a chiedere ai commercianti che, per evitare guai, spesso chiudono tutto e scappano...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Aprile 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> cioe , che starebbe facendo esattamente ?
> 
> ps: aumenta del 4% perchè il nano sta perdendo consensi ovunque ...



a fine marzo quando andava al Consiglio Europeo facendo un ottima figura quì dentro non volava una critica! Cmq il decreto sull'abolizione delle provincie doveva arrivare a fine marzo, non so se è stato approvato
Il taglio di 10 miliardi di Irpef, gli 80 euro in più in busta paga a fine maggio dovrebbero far comodo a tutti credo, queste sono le prime cose che mi vengono in mente...io ho fiducia in Renzi


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Aprile 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alle manifestazioni non ci sta solo gentaglia, ci sono anche tante persone che esprimono il proprio dissenso in modo pacifico. *La polizia spesso se la prende anche con chi non ha la minima intenzione di essere violento*.



Concetto difficile da spiegare a chi ha la testa di coccio. Io ci ho provato, esistendo in argomento sterminata documentazione audiovisiva afferente manifestazioni di ogni tipo, ma nada. La colpa è sempre dei manifestanti cattivoni che mettono in cattiva luce anche quelli pacifici. Non importa se poi arrivano i poliziotti e tipo calpestano il corpo disteso di ragazze inermi. O manganellano a caso senza distinzioni, neppure tra uomini, donne e bambini. O impugnano i Tonfa alla rovescia. Tecniche avanzate di mantenimento dell'ordine pubblico, si sa. Personalmente coloro che accampano giustificazioni a questi ANIMALI mi fanno ancora più ribrezzo degli ANIMALI medesimi. E spero che un giorno, per caso, se la prendano loro una bella randellata sul cranio con il tonfa al contrario. Poi vediamo se persistono nel negare l'evidenza.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Appunto ed è la gentaglia che rovina tutto e prende (giustamente) le botte; chi fa manifestazioni pacifiche nel 99% dei casi non ha problemi; *ci sono state in Italia manifestazioni del cdx e del csx con milioni di persone senza che succedesse mai nulla, quindi se uno va con intenti pacifiche non succede nulla*



Sì, e io sono la reincarnazione di Napoleone Bonaparte


----------



## juventino (14 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Invece i manifestanti se la prendono solo con i violenti  vallo a chiedere ai commercianti che, per evitare guai, spesso chiudono tutto e scappano...



E quindi? Il fatto che alle manifestazioni ci siano i violenti (che è giusto punire) giustifica le botte che i pacifici si pigliano dalla polizia?


----------



## mandraghe (14 Aprile 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Sì, e io sono la reincarnazione di Napoleone Bonaparte



Ho scritto *ci* sono state, evidentemente per fare la battuta ad effetto si leggono male i post..pazienza...



juventino ha scritto:


> E quindi? Il fatto che alle manifestazioni ci siano i violenti (che è giusto punire) giustifica le botte che i pacifici si pigliano dalla polizia?



Basterebbe isolarli, invece spesso vengono accolti come eroi all'interno dei cortei...perché altrimenti non si capisce come è possibile che una minoranza violenta si ritrovi in prima fila in molti cortei, ma vabbé la colpa si sa è sempre dei poliziotti, che in mezzo al casino con colpi che gli arrivano da ogni dove non si fermano e non chiedono ai manifestanti: "mi scusi lei è pacifico o no?"


----------



## Emanuele (14 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ti sei risposto da solo...chissà perchè non riccorrono al pronto soccorso e chissà perchè temono di essere denunciati



Rotfl, semplicemente perchè in queste manifestazioni la denuncia scatta sempre, anche se la tua unica colpa è quella di esserti beccato una manganellata in faccia.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ho scritto *ci* sono state, evidentemente per fare la battuta ad effetto si leggono male i post..pazienza...
> 
> 
> 
> Basterebbe isolarli, invece spesso vengono accolti come eroi all'interno dei cortei...perché altrimenti non si capisce come è possibile che una minoranza violenta si ritrovi in prima fila in molti cortei, ma vabbé la colpa si sa è sempre dei poliziotti, che in mezzo al casino con colpi che gli arrivano da ogni dove non si fermano e non chiedono ai manifestanti: "mi scusi lei è pacifico o no?"



Eh già, è di una difficoltà disarmante isolare ragazze o tredicenni inermi. O evitare di calpestare, pestare ed infierire su soggetti già immobilizzati. O spaccare la testa di un morto con un sasso. O impugnare il Tonfa al contrario. O caricare cortei totalmente pacifici e autorizzati. O lanciare sassi in direzione dei medesimi cortei pacifici ed autorizzati. Tutto terribilmente complicato.
Le testimonianze si sprecano. Eppure stiamo ancora qui a negare che vi sia un problema endemico e capillarmente diffuso all'interno dei corpi di p.s., che pullulano di mele marce, che GODONO nel malmenare gente a casaccio come degli invasati, per puro divertimento o per questioni ideologiche. Questo nonostante il G8 ("la più grande violazione dei diritti umani in un Paese occidentale nel dopoguerra (cit. Amnesty International). Nonostante il corteo degli Aquilani a Roma. Nonostante Aldrovandi. Nonostante Uva. E Cucchi. E Bianzino, e Rasman, e Sandri, e chissà quanti altri ancora. Del resto basta parlare con chi ci lavora in quell'ambiente per rendersi conto di certe storture. Ma no, meglio raccontarci la storiella dei facinorosi, così da appagare il nostro fascismo latente e l'antipatia per lo stereotipo del comunista avventore di centri sociali.


----------



## juventino (14 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Basterebbe isolarli, invece spesso vengono accolti come eroi all'interno dei cortei...perché altrimenti non si capisce come è possibile che una minoranza violenta si ritrovi in prima fila in molti cortei, ma vabbé la colpa si sa è sempre dei poliziotti, che in mezzo al casino con colpi che gli arrivano da ogni dove non si fermano e non chiedono ai manifestanti: "mi scusi lei è pacifico o no?"



La minoranza violenta si trova sempre in prima fila proprio perché è violenti. Te, da disarmato, proveresti a fermare chi è armato di bombe carta, molotov e quant'altro? 
Poi se sono veramente sempre in prima fila (e quindi facili da individuare) perché ogni volta ne pagano le conseguenze anche persone che non c'entrano nulla?


----------



## Denni90 (14 Aprile 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Eh già, è di una difficoltà disarmante isolare ragazze o tredicenni inermi. O evitare di calpestare, pestare ed infierire su soggetti già immobilizzati. O spaccare la testa di un morto con un sasso. O impugnare il Tonfa al contrario. O caricare cortei totalmente pacifici e autorizzati. O lanciare sassi in direzione dei medesimi cortei pacifici ed autorizzati. Tutto terribilmente complicato.
> Le testimonianze si sprecano. Eppure stiamo ancora qui a negare che vi sia un problema endemico e capillarmente diffuso all'interno dei corpi di p.s., che pullulano di mele marce, che GODONO nel malmenare gente a casaccio come degli invasati, per puro divertimento o per questioni ideologiche. Questo nonostante il G8 ("la più grande violazione dei diritti umani in un Paese occidentale nel dopoguerra (cit. Amnesty International). Nonostante il corteo degli Aquilani a Roma. Nonostante Aldrovandi. Nonostante Uva. E Cucchi. E Bianzino, e Rasman, e Sandri, e chissà quanti altri ancora. Del resto basta parlare con chi ci lavora in quell'ambiente per rendersi conto di certe storture. Ma no, meglio raccontarci la storiella dei facinorosi, così da appagare il nostro fascismo latente e l'antipatia per lo stereotipo del comunista avventore di centri sociali.



la colpa quindi è solo della polizia?? sicuramente ci sono poliziotti che nn guardano chi hanno davanti e fanno andare il manganello ma chi si presenta alle manifestazioni armato e protetto da caschi per nn farsi riconoscere nn è andato la per manifestare ma per fare casino allora merita di andare a casa senza la testa...


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Aprile 2014)

basterebbe un piccolo numerino scritto sulla schiena..e invece non si sa come mai in italia,a differenza di tutti gli altri paesi del mondo,questo non è possibile


----------



## Mou (14 Aprile 2014)

Le forze dell'ordine negli anni si sono macchiate di ******e vergognose, quindi prima di difendere a prescindere i celerini bisogna sempre valutare con enorme cognizione di causa. Secondo il vostro ragionamento, al G8 di Genova qualche innocente manganellato era fisiologico, visto che c'erano quelli "coi caschi e il volto coperto"; peccato che i rapporti di forza in campo siano sproporzionati. Per non parlare dei morti in caserma...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (14 Aprile 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> la colpa quindi è solo della polizia?? sicuramente ci sono poliziotti che nn guardano chi hanno davanti e fanno andare il manganello ma chi si presenta alle manifestazioni armato e protetto da caschi per nn farsi riconoscere nn è andato la per manifestare ma per fare casino allora merita di andare a casa senza la testa...



Chi va per fare casino al limite merita di essere immobilizzato ed arrestato secondo legge e protocollo. Prima cosa. In secondo luogo se in 15 righe di post mi dici dove ho giustificato chi fa casino mi fai un favore, visto che io ho scritto ben altro, e mi pare pure in maniera abbastanza comprensibile.


----------



## Doctore (14 Aprile 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> basterebbe un piccolo numerino scritto sulla schiena..e invece non si sa come mai in italia,a differenza di tutti gli altri paesi del mondo,questo non è possibile



Sono i manifestanti abituali che non lo vogliono...persino quelli dei sindacati erano contrari.


----------



## Doctore (14 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Le forze dell'ordine negli anni si sono macchiate di ******e vergognose, quindi prima di difendere a prescindere i celerini bisogna sempre valutare con enorme cognizione di causa. Secondo il vostro ragionamento, al G8 di Genova qualche innocente manganellato era fisiologico, visto che c'erano quelli "coi caschi e il volto coperto"; peccato che i rapporti di forza in campo siano sproporzionati. Per non parlare dei morti in caserma...



secondo il tuo ragionamento la citta di genova è stata distrutta delle forze dell'ordine...dillo che è colpa della polizia cattiva fascista.
Sono ben consapevole che all'interno delle forze dell'ordine c'e il marcio ma questo non significa giustificare certi manifestanti che inneggiano alle dittature sanguinarie.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Aprile 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> secondo il tuo ragionamento la citta di genova è stata distrutta delle forze dell'ordine...dillo che è colpa della polizia cattiva fascista.
> Sono ben consapevole che all'interno delle forze dell'ordine c'e il marcio ma questo non significa giustificare certi manifestanti che inneggiano alle dittature sanguinarie.



nessuno mi sembra che abbia giustificato i manifestanti...il problema è proprio questo!!la gente dà sempre la colpa a loro senza accorgersi di quello che fanno i fenomeni in divisa a cui tutto è concesso


----------



## Doctore (14 Aprile 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> nessuno mi sembra che abbia giustificato i manifestanti...il problema è proprio questo!!la gente dà sempre la colpa a loro senza accorgersi di quello che fanno i fenomeni in divisa a cui tutto è concesso



per me chi va in giro con la bandiera di adolf,benito,ernesto,mao ecc augura la morte al genere umano.


----------



## Mou (14 Aprile 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> secondo il tuo ragionamento la citta di genova è stata distrutta delle forze dell'ordine...dillo che è colpa della polizia cattiva fascista.
> Sono ben consapevole che all'interno delle forze dell'ordine c'e il marcio ma questo non significa giustificare certi manifestanti che inneggiano alle dittature sanguinarie.



Probabilmente il G8 di Genova è il più grande e drammatico fail di sempre della polizia di stato: sai che di tutti gli "scontri" NESSUNO fu con i black block? Questo per dirti che la polizia 1) non sempre fa le cose per bene e a sbagliare sono tutti, non 2/3 2) le forze dell'ordine godono di una protezione maggiore di qualsiasi manifestante, a tutti i livelli. Che poi, ci sarà anche gente che inneggia a dittature, ma facciamo un bilancio poliziotti morti negli scontri vs gente uccisa a botte nelle caserme? O in strada?
Che poi nei manifestanti non tutti siano sereni, è certo. Ma la polizia *non può* scendere nella guerriglia urbana, rappresenta lo Stato e la giustizia privata e sommaria *non esiste*, nonostante sia facile dire _i manifestanti non lavorano_ e altre frasi imbarazzanti. Le regole si rispettano sempre, da entrambe le parti.
Detto questo, io ho perso ogni amore verso la polizia in senso lato proprio dopo il G8 di Genova. Magari qui si trova qualcuno che difende anche il Bolzaneto, la Diaz e Giuliani...


----------



## Doctore (14 Aprile 2014)

aspetto una bella manifestazione senza polizia...poi vediamo.


----------



## Mou (14 Aprile 2014)

Doctore ha scritto:


> aspetto una bella manifestazione senza polizia...poi vediamo.



Ce ne sono tranquillamente anche di pacifiche.


----------



## Doctore (14 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Ce ne sono tranquillamente anche di pacifiche.



Dipende sempre con quali bandiere vanno in giro e la loro credibilità... mi spiace essere cosi estremista ma i raduni/manifestazioni/proteste dei neonazi o no global sono porcheria sociale e li metto tutti sullo stesso piano.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Chi va per fare casino al limite merita di essere immobilizzato ed arrestato secondo legge e protocollo. Prima cosa. In secondo luogo se in 15 righe di post mi dici dove ho giustificato chi fa casino mi fai un favore, visto che io ho scritto ben altro, e mi pare pure in maniera abbastanza comprensibile.



Beh oddio immobilizzare i facinorosi, che hanno l'unico intento di devastare, non è tanto semplice. Lì la forza è necessaria oppure credi che quelli si arrendano in modo tranquillo??? Aldilà di questo, condanno anch'io che esprime la frustazione della propria vita dietro una divisa. A prescindere da tutto. L'importante è non generalizzare.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Aprile 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh oddio immobilizzare i facinorosi, che hanno l'unico intento di devastare, non è tanto semplice. Lì la forza è necessaria oppure credi che quelli si arrendano in modo tranquillo??? Aldilà di questo, condanno anch'io che esprime la frustazione della propria vita dietro una divisa. A prescindere da tutto. L'importante è non generalizzare.



Un conto è dire che in certi frangenti la forza si rende indispensabile (mi sembra lapalissiano, scusate), un conto è dire che che meritano di tornare a casa con la testa segata. Fino a prova contraria viviamo in uno stato di diritto.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Probabilmente il G8 di Genova è il più grande e drammatico fail di sempre della polizia di stato: sai che di tutti gli "scontri" NESSUNO fu con i black block? Questo per dirti che la polizia 1) non sempre fa le cose per bene e a sbagliare sono tutti, non 2/3 2) le forze dell'ordine godono di una protezione maggiore di qualsiasi manifestante, a tutti i livelli. Che poi, ci sarà anche gente che inneggia a dittature, ma facciamo un bilancio poliziotti morti negli scontri vs gente uccisa a botte nelle caserme? O in strada?
> Che poi nei manifestanti non tutti siano sereni, è certo. Ma la polizia *non può* scendere nella guerriglia urbana, rappresenta lo Stato e la giustizia privata e sommaria *non esiste*, nonostante sia facile dire _i manifestanti non lavorano_ e altre frasi imbarazzanti. Le regole si rispettano sempre, da entrambe le parti.
> Detto questo, io ho perso ogni amore verso la polizia in senso lato proprio dopo il G8 di Genova. Magari qui si trova qualcuno che difende anche il Bolzaneto, la Diaz e Giuliani...



L'ignoranza che circola sul G8 di Genova è semplicemente imbarazzante.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Aprile 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Un conto è dire che in certi frangenti la forza si rende indispensabile (mi sembra lapalissiano, scusate), un conto è dire che che meritano di tornare a casa con la testa segata. Fino a prova contraria viviamo in uno stato di diritto.



Non intendevo certamente robe del tipo "fracassargli il crano et similia", però talvolta la forza è necessaria quando vedi degli energumeni che ti puntano in modo "poco amichevole". Per il resto quoto il discorso che hai fatto prima.


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Magari qui si trova qualcuno che difende [..] Giuliani...


----------



## Mou (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


>



La ricostruzione dell'evento è così cristallina che sulle prime provarono a dare la colpa a un manifestante reo di aver colpito Giuliani con un sasso. Poi, che Placanica sia stato assolto è vero, e prendiamo la giustizia per buona. La morte di Giuliani è stata la conseguenza di una gestione della polizia disastrosa, in quanto aveva appena caricato in piazza Alimonda *senza motivo.*


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> La ricostruzione dell'evento è così cristallina che sulle prime provarono a dare la colpa a un manifestante reo di aver colpito Giuliani con un sasso. Poi, che Placanica sia stato assolto è vero, e prendiamo la giustizia per buona. La morte di Giuliani è stata la conseguenza di una gestione della polizia disastrosa, in quanto aveva appena caricato in piazza Alimonda *senza motivo.*



Ma ti sembra normale che per una carica della polizia i "manifestanti" si ribellino e vadano in guerriglia con la polizia? Erano sul Mekong forse?


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


>



Vabbé pubblicare queste immagini lo trovo profondamente scorretto verso i benpensanti buttatori del cervello all'ammasso e ciechi difensori dei manifestantisonsemprebravièsemprecolpadellapoliziabruttacattivafascista


----------



## Doctore (15 Aprile 2014)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> La morte di Giuliani è stata la conseguenza di una gestione della polizia disastrosa*senza motivo.*



e qui casca l asino.
Mica è colpa di giuliani con l estintore in mano 

Che poi Genova non è stata l esempio di organizzazione da parte delle forze dell'ordine non c'e alcun dubbio...Diciamo che su Genova tutti hanno commesso errori dai poliziotti che avevano voglia di spaccare qualche cranio,ai black block che devastavano la citta,ai cosi detti ''manifestanti pacifici'' che coprivano i black block.
C'e stato un enorme concorso di colpa.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vabbé pubblicare queste immagini lo trovo profondamente scorretto verso i benpensanti buttatori del cervello all'ammasso e ciechi difensori dei manifestantisonsemprebravièsemprecolpadellapoliziabruttacattivafascista



Premesso che di Giuliani non me ne frega niente di niente. Premesso che "ciechi difensori dei manifestanti" lo dici tu perché dai miei post e da quelli di nessun altro si evince ciò (mi rendo conto che quando si è a corto di argomenti diventa dura).
Avete ben poco da ironizzare e sghignazzare. Vi sono grato, davvero. Perché è proprio la pubblicazione di questa foto che svela palesemente la vostra TOTALE IGNORANZA e pressapochismo sull'argomento. Difatti si vede molto chiaramente dalla foto in questione che il colpo è DIRETTO e MIRATO in faccia. Nel qual caso si parla di omicidio doloso, senza se e senza ma, e senza esimenti, a prescindere da connotazioni di valore sulla condotta del Giuliani. Il PM nell'ordinanza di archiviazione, pur di mettere una pietra sulla vicenda, si è inventato la teoria - a dir poco fantascientifica - del proiettile sparato in alto e deviato dal sasso (!?!?!?). E già questo basterebbe, ma sulla vicenda di Giuliani in realtà ci sarebbe molto da dire. Ad esempio: in piazza Alimonda si accede da una traversa di Via Tolemaide. Qui si stava svolgendo un corteo PACIFICO e AUTORIZZATO, che non aveva portato NESSUN PROBLEMA fino a quel momento. Ebbene, i poliziotti si accatastano nella perpendicolare e caricano il corteo dal lato SENZA ALCUN MOTIVO ed anche con metodi a dir poco discutibili, quali il LANCIO DI SASSI. Dopodiché battono in ritirata, ma guardacaso arrivati in piazza Alimonda i due defender si ostacolano a vicenda senza alcun motivo e uno di questi si ferma esponendosi al linciaggio. Il conducente riferisce agli inquirenti che si era spento il motore: falsissimo, perché subito dopo lo sparo il defender parte in un nanosecondo schiacciando per due volte il corpo del Giuliani. Ora, vista la dinamica, chi ha capacità di intendere, intenda. E magari si legga pure un'intervista di Cossiga di qualche anno fa, il quale, nella sua follia senile, spiega esattamente ciò che è avvenuto in quei 3 giorni. Altro fatto interessante: dopo la "bonifica" della piazza, qualche fenomeno tra i poliziotti pensò bene di spaccare la testa dell'inerme Giuliani ormai cadavere. Bello, no? Normale. Normale anche che prendano un fotografo, avente l'unica colpa di aver fotografato il corpo di Giuliani, lo riempiano di botte e gli spingano la faccia contro quella di Giuliani morente (quello che gli stessero dicendo penso sia facile intuirlo). 
E' tutto documentato, non ci vuole molto a farsi un'opinione obiettiva, senza che necessariamente questo significhi giustificare la condotta di Giuliani o chi per esso. Foto, video, deposizioni contrastanti dei poliziotti coinvolti. Ma mi rendo conto che è molto più semplice fermarsi all'immagine del cattivone con il passamontagna e l'estintore in mano, senza andare ad analizzare e contestualizzare alcunché, solo per l'esigenza di soddisfare il proprio fascismo latente. E ve lo dice uno che per anarcoidi, comunisti e no global non nutre la benché minima simpatia e che pensa che il Giuliani nell'occasione sia stato un pollo.


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

Postando quella foto non volevo certamente fare un processo alle intenzioni al poliziotto che ha sparato il colpo...

Poco mi interessa quello che detto il pm, di quello che è successo prima o di quello che è successo dopo... 

Se la città è sotto assedio di centinaia/migliaia di ragazzi (criminali) che devastano tutto quello che incontrano e per un istante mi ritrovassi in rischio di vita (hai parlato tu di linciaggio ma basta guardare la foto per capire come stavano messi) non avrei esitato un secondo a sparare in fronte al primo facinoroso che mi passava sotto tiro...

Provo un grandissimo dispiacere per la giovane vita di Giuliani spazzata via ma se quel giorno fosse rimasto nel corteo, in marcia come Gandhi, oggi starebbe raccontando a suo figlio di come la polizia fascista aveva caricato quel corteo per paura delle "idee" che questo corteo portava...

Assalire le forze dell'ordine come se si fosse in guerra civile equivale al sottoscrivere la propria pena di morte... 

Sia che si viva in uno stato civile sia che si viva in uno stato di polizia...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Postando quella foto non volevo certamente fare un processo alle intenzioni al poliziotto che ha sparato il colpo...
> 
> Poco mi interessa quello che detto il pm, di quello che è successo prima o di quello che è successo dopo...
> 
> ...



Forse non è chiaro che, nel caso di specie, è stata la Polizia a provocare e i manifestanti a reagire. Ora, senza voler giustificare i manifestanti, la Polizia sapeva benissimo quello che stava facendo e cercava proprio quel tipo di reazione. Sì, sto dicendo che era un'imboscata studiata a tavolino. Così la interpreto io eh, poi ognuno può prenderla come vuole, ma resta fermo che: 
- La polizia ha caricato il corteo di lato, anche con lancio di sassi, attirando i manifestanti in piazza Alimonda. Il tutto senza motivo alcuno;
- la scenda dei defender che si ostacolano è a dir poco ridicola;
- non è vero, come testimoniò l'autista, che il motore era in panne, perché il defender ripartì un secondo dopo lo sparo. Quindi il perché quel defender fosse lì fermo rimane un mistero, potevano tranquillamente scappare;
- Giuliani, a dispetto dell'unica immagine che viene sempre mostrata, era a 4 metri di distanza e con quell'estintore (vuoto) non avrebbe potuto far male ad anima viva ( e infatti il PM si è dovuto inventare la cretinata del sasso per giustificare il tutto);
- non spacchi la fronte con un sasso ad un corpo esanime nemmeno se un secondo prima ha provato a lanciarti un estintore. E' reato e in ogni caso si presuppone che questi tizi siano stipendiati per rendere un servizio alla collettività. non è gente che si trovava lì per caso;
- non prendi a calci e minacci un fotografo spingendogli la faccia contro quella di un tizio semicadavere solo perché sta facendo il suo lavoro.
"Eh, ma l'estintore" "eh ma il passamontagna"... "eh ma l'estintore, l'estintore, l'estintore"
Ripeto, ognuno interpreti a piacimento, ma sono dati incontrovertibili. Si tratta solo di allargare la visuale ed inserire l'episodio nella sua contestualità. potevano non reagire alle cariche? Ok, ma il clima era quello che era. Questo giustifica che dei soggetti pagati per tutelare la sicurezza pubblica ISTIGHINO alla guerriglia? Giudicate voi.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2014)

Vabbé la colpa è sempre dei poliziotti, ok, amen.

Evidentemente Genova quei giorni è stata distrutta dalla polizia, tutti i manifestanti erano pacifici. I giudici che nelle sentenze non danno ragione alla sinistra (e alle tesi dominanti dei radical-chic) sono fantasiosi, incapaci e servi, invece quando (giustamente) condannano i poliziotti per lo scempio e i pestaggi della Diaz sono bravissimi e indipendenti.

In realtà il ricordo di quei giorni mi fa provare solo pietà:

Pietà per un ragazzo morto mentre era convinto di lottare per un'idea che allora era alla moda e che oggi è trapassata e della quale non gliene frega niente a nessuno. Però in quel periodo ha consentito a personaggi abbastanza squallidi di arraffare poltrone e di farsi pubblicità sulla pelle di un morto, ma evidentemente pur di fare carriera certe persone sono disposte a tutto inoltre poi ci sono gli utili idioti che gli vanno dietro...

Pietà anche per chi sparato un ragazzo di vent'anni mandato in quel casino senza saper a cosa andava incontro, tuttavia ad oggi chi ebbe la responsabilità di mandare un semplice militare a fare servizio d'ordine non ha pagato nulla, pur essendo, forse, il principale responsabile. Su coloro che poi lo hanno strumentalizzato politicamente è meglio tacere, perché lo squallore di codesti personaggi è pari a quello dei cosiddetti radical-chic modaioli, che ovviamente, passata la sbornia no-global, son tornati ed essere le nullità di sempre.


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

Pensa che non ho scritto né la parola estintore né la parola passamontagna...

Cosa vuol dire i"l clima era quello che era"? Non è forse questa una vera giustificazione alla guerriglia? Ma chi la creato questo clima? Una carica della polizia? Scrivi in google images "Genova G8" e vedi quante marce silenziose c'erano in città...

Forse è colpa mia che allargo troppo la visuale pensando alla marcia del sale di Gandhi...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> *Vabbé la colpa è sempre dei poliziotti, ok, amen.*
> 
> Evidentemente Genova quei giorni è stata distrutta dalla polizia, tutti i manifestanti erano pacifici. I giudici che nelle sentenze non danno ragione alla sinistra (e alle tesi dominanti dei radical-chic) sono fantasiosi, incapaci e servi, invece quando (giustamente) condannano i poliziotti per lo scempio e i pestaggi della Diaz sono bravissimi e indipendenti.
> 
> ...



Guarda, piuttosto che mettermi in bocca cose mai dette, e sprecare caratteri per fare inutile retorica, fai prima a slatentizzare la tua indole fascista e ad ammettere che i comunistoni ti stanno antipatici e quindi è giusto sparargli la faccia, così come è giusto fare irruzione in una scuola e combinare un macello, arrivando a produrre prove false per giustificare il tutto (le molotov). Io non giudico i giudici, giudico i fatti. L'ordinanza del PM l'ho letta ed esaminata approfonditamente. E' il mio mestiere. E sappiamo tutti che la storia del sasso è ridicola ed è smentita da tutte le immagini. Per il resto mi limito a constatare di aver portato degli argomenti di fatto, nessuno dei quali è stato confutato. Amen.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Guarda, piuttosto che mettermi in bocca cose mai dette, e sprecare caratteri per fare inutile retorica, fai prima a slatentizzare la tua indole fascista e ad ammettere che i comunistoni ti stanno antipatici e quindi è giusto sparargli la faccia, così come è giusto fare irruzione in una scuola e combinare un macello, arrivando a produrre prove false per giustificare il tutto (le molotov). Io non giudico i giudici, giudico i fatti. L'ordinanza del PM l'ho letta ed esaminata approfonditamente. E' il mio mestiere. E sappiamo tutti che la storia del sasso è ridicola ed è smentita da tutte le immagini. Per il resto mi limito a constatare di aver portato degli argomenti di fatto, nessuno dei quali è stato confutato. Amen.



Ah già il leit-motiv del chi non la pensa come noi è fascista mi mancava.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Pensa che non ho scritto né la parola estintore né la parola passamontagna...
> 
> Cosa vuol dire i"l clima era quello che era"? Non è forse questa una vera giustificazione alla guerriglia? Ma chi la creato questo clima? Una carica della polizia? Scrivi in google images "Genova G8" e vedi quante marce silenziose c'erano in città...
> 
> Forse è colpa mia che allargo troppo la visuale pensando alla marcia del sale di Gandhi...



Vabbé lascia perdere, tanto è inutile anche discutere.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Pensa che non ho scritto né la parola estintore né la parola passamontagna...
> 
> Cosa vuol dire i"l clima era quello che era"? Non è forse questa una vera giustificazione alla guerriglia? Ma chi la creato questo clima? Una carica della polizia? Scrivi in google images "Genova G8" e vedi quante marce silenziose c'erano in città...
> 
> Forse è colpa mia che allargo troppo la visuale pensando alla marcia del sale di Gandhi...



La polizia ha alimentato un clima di terrore per 3 giorni, con metodi fascisti ed inauditi. Cariche immotivate, blitz, spari in mezzo alla folla, produzione di prove false, infiltrazioni. E' storia. E' pieno ovunque di immagini che testimoniano come questi qui se ne andassero in giro a pestare persino donne, adolescenti, dottori. Solo voi continuate a negare l'evidenza, o a suggerire interpretazioni improponibili, come se la presenza di una frangia di facinorosi giustifichi l'adozione di simili "metodologie" di gestione dell'ordine pubblico.


----------



## Arsozzenal (15 Aprile 2014)

il problema della maggior parte della gente è che parla senza essere informata 
questo emerge chiaramente quando si parla di stadio,ultras e tifo ed emerge chiaramente anche questa volta
si vede che non avete minimamente a che fare con le forze dell'ordine/disordine


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La polizia ha alimentato un clima di terrore per 3 giorni, con metodi fascisti ed inauditi. Cariche immotivate, blitz, spari in mezzo alla folla, produzione di prove false, infiltrazioni. E' storia. E' pieno ovunque di immagini che testimoniano come questi qui se ne andassero in giro a pestare persino donne, adolescenti, dottori. Solo voi continuate a negare l'evidenza, o a suggerire interpretazioni improponibili, come se la presenza di una frangia di facinorosi giustifichi l'adozione di simili "metodologie" di gestione dell'ordine pubblico.



Solo una domanda allora... Se il clima del terrore l'ha creato la polizia per aizzare i manifestanti e ucciderne uno (se lo rileggo non ci credo di averlo scritto) per quale motivo donne, adolescenti e dottori sono rimasti 3 giorni a prendersi manganellate a Genova anziché tornarsene a casa loro? Sadomasochisti?

Ps: leggete i libri di storia e studiate a fondo la Gestapo per capire cos'è uno stato di polizia... E, by the way, non ho mai votato La Russa o Forza Nuova... anzi... E nel 2001 non avevo 5/10 anni ma svariati in più che mi hanno permesso di capire cosa stava succedendo senza leggere wikipedia...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ah già il leit-motiv del chi non la pensa come noi è fascista mi mancava.



Non esiste giustificazione alcuna per l'obbrobrio indicibile di quei giorni. Non parliamo di mazzate date per sbaglio. Parliamo di aggressioni consapevoli a cittadini inermi e pacifici. "La più grande violazione dei diritti umani in un Paese occidentale nel dopoguerra". Un modo simile di gestire l'Ordine pubblico non è in alcun modo tollerabile né giustificabile in un Paese democratico. Un'autentica aggressione dello Stato ai propri cittadini, mirata e senza distinzioni. "C'erano i black bloc". E allora? Siccome c'erano i blac bloc fomentiamo la guerriglia urbana e meniamo mazzate cielo - terra senza distinzioni (senza prenderne poi uno di Blac Bloc, chissà perché)? I poliziotti entrano alla Diaz e fanno un macello ai danni di gente inerme, arrivando a produrre prove false per giustificare l'aggressione? La colpa è dei pochi indistinguibili facinorosi, mica di quelli che le mazzate le hanno date! I poliziotti caricano cortei fino ad allora pacifici scatenando la guerriglia? Sempre colpa dei pochi indistingubili facinorosi. I poliziotti torturano gente inerme in caserma? Ancora colpa degli sfuggenti ed elusivi facinorosi. Cosa vuoi che conti "1 a 0 per noi!"(cit.). Cosa vuoi che conti "lo hai ucciso tu col tuo sasso!" (altra cit.) 
Io non affermo che è SEMPRE colpa dei poliziotti, come tu ti ostini a ribadire. Assolutamente, manco per idea. Se uno fa casino c'è il rischio che si prenda qualche mazzata (leggasi mazzata, non spari in fronte). Se fa casino, appunto. Io sottolineo solo come sia altamente ridicolo, tentare di giustificare episodi come quello del poliziotto che calpesta la ragazza per poi dire "pensavo fosse uno zaino" (eh già, chi di noi non si è mai divertito a calpestare zaini...) dicendo che è colpa delle frange di facinorosi che si infiltrano alle manifestazioni. E' ridicolo e offensivo, e a casa mia si chiama mentalità fascista. perché è da qui che è partita la discussione, dalla tua affermazione che è normale che i poliziotti becchino gente inerme, perché nelle manifestazioni si insinuano i facinorosi, e quindi è troppo complicato prestare attenzione a chi o cosa si randella.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Solo una domanda allora... Se il clima del terrore l'ha creato la polizia per aizzare i manifestanti e ucciderne uno (se lo rileggo non ci credo di averlo scritto) per quale motivo donne, adolescenti e dottori sono rimasti 3 giorni a prendersi manganellate a Genova anziché tornarsene a casa loro? Sadomasochisti?
> 
> Ps: leggete i libri di storia e studiate a fondo la Gestapo per capire cos'è uno stato di polizia... E, by the way, non ho mai votato La Russa o Forza Nuova... anzi... E nel 2001 non avevo 5/10 anni ma svariati in più che mi hanno permesso di capire cosa stava succedendo senza leggere wikipedia...



Se la Polizia aveva il suo gran bel da fare, e io non nego che l'avesse, come minimo poteva gestirla in maniera diversa. Come minimo. E' il minimo chiedere di non irrompere in scuole per aggredire gente indifesa che non aveva fatto nulla portandosi le moltov da casa, è il minimo evitare di torturare la gente in caserma, è il minimo non caricare cortei senza motivo e picchiare senza distinzioni, è il minimo evitare di farci scappare il morto. Non parliamo di quattro buontemponi che si trovavano lì di passaggio, ma di corpi di pubblica sicurezza, appositamente stipendiati, chiamati a gestire un evento di portata mondiale. Dire che il tutto sia stato quantomeno "approssimativo" mi pare proprio il minimo. "eh ma i blac bloc, eh ma l'estintore". 
Ah, ovviamente rispedisco al mittente la qualifica di approssimativo lettore di wikipedia e gli inviti a letture di qualsivoglia genere, visto che qua fino a prova contraria l'unico che argomenta con riferimenti a fatti e circostanze è lo scrivente, a differenza di chi posta immagini in maniera totalmente avulsa dal loro contesto, dimostrando di non sapere un bel niente sulla vicenda.


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Se la Polizia aveva il suo gran bel da fare, e io non nego che l'avesse, come minimo poteva gestirla in maniera diversa. Come minimo. E' il minimo chiedere di non irrompere in scuole per aggredire gente indifesa che non aveva fatto nulla portandosi le moltov da casa, è il minimo evitare di torturare la gente in caserma, è il minimo non caricare cortei senza motivo e picchiare senza distinzioni, è il minimo evitare di farci scappare il morto. Non parliamo di quattro buontemponi che si trovavano lì di passaggio, ma di corpi di pubblica sicurezza, appositamente stipendiati, chiamati a gestire un evento di portata mondiale. Dire che il tutto sia stato quantomeno "approssimativo" mi pare proprio il minimo. "eh ma i blac bloc, eh ma l'estintore".
> Ah, ovviamente rispedisco al mittente la qualifica di approssimativo lettore di wikipedia e gli inviti a letture di qualsivoglia genere, visto che qua fino a prova contraria l'unico che argomenta con riferimenti a fatti e circostanze è lo scrivente, a differenza di chi posta immagini in maniera totalmente avulsa dal loro contesto, dimostrando di non sapere un bel niente sulla vicenda.



La non conoscenza Wikipedia era riferita alle mie esperienze e non alle tue.. Avevo capito che ti eri informato bene sulla vicenda... 

In quanto alle immagini mi sono sembrate la cosa meno avulsa dal contesto... Erano in risposta al tema "Giuliani" e non credo vi sia niente di più contestuale del fotogramma un secondo prima dello sparo...

Sulla prima parte ti do ragione (ma non ho mai parlato di Diaz, ecc.): la polizia poteva sicuramente gestirla meglio... Ma sicuramente anche i manifestanti potevano gestirla meglio (soprattutto nel contesto di Piazza Alimonda)... 

Non hai risposto alla mia domanda... Perché la gente è rimasta nella "più grande violazione dei diritti umani in un Paese occidentale nel dopoguerra"? Non eravamo mica in guerra... Non potevano girare i tacchi e tornarsene a casa?

A casa mia il fascismo in occidente è morto con Franco mentre il comunismo con la caduta del muro... mi rammarica che in Italia si ragioni ancora tirando in ballo queste ideologie defunte e stantie...


----------



## mandraghe (15 Aprile 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> E' ridicolo e offensivo, e a casa mia si chiama mentalità fascista.



Vabbé allora lascia perdere e non discutere con un piccolo verme fascista e ridicolo come me, d'altronde quando si ha la conoscenza infusa a che serve discutere con noi poveri minus Habens...


----------



## Mou (15 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Ma ti sembra normale che per una carica della polizia i "manifestanti" si ribellino e vadano in guerriglia con la polizia? Erano sul Mekong forse?



Le cariche (al plurale) al G8 furono *tutte* intempestive e alla cieca: ripeto, nemmeno uno scontro ci fu con i black block che erano quelli davvero violenti. Che il clima fosse avvelenato verso le forze dell'ordine, non mi sorprende; *poi*, che io giustifichi la violenza in generale non esiste, ma in quella situazione il rapporto fu di *causa-effetto*, e i primi a sbagliare furono quelli in divisa.
Anche se col senno di poi, visto ciò che successe dopo alla Diaz e al Bolzaneto, la polizia un po' di brivido se lo meritava.


----------



## Mou (15 Aprile 2014)

I metodi applicati dalla polizia a Genova, complice un clima carico di tensione, furono devastanti e illegali. Basta pensare alle molotov piazzate appositamente in una scuola dove vennero massacrati manifestanti a riposo in modo indiscriminato. Cioè, giustificare a prescindere la polizia mi sembra inquietante.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Aprile 2014)

Certo che I manifestanti potevano gestirla sicuramente meglio, ma i manifestanti non sono pagati dallo stato per tutelare l'ordine pubblico. quanto alla tua domanda, ti rispondo che la gente aveva tutto il diritto di manifestare PACIFICAMENTE. Perché non se ne sono andati? Non posso saperlo. Magari a posteriori l'avrebbero fatto, o sarebbe stato meglio per loro farlo. Evidentemente non erano arrivati a pensare che i tutori dell'incolumità pubblica potessero fracassargli la testa per nulla. Del resto vorrei ricordare, che per il sadico piacere di questi elementi, chi ci ha rimesso di tasca sua per risarcire alcune delle vittime è lo Stato. Cioè noi. 
Quanto all'uso dell'aggettivo fascista, è chiaro che non penso ci troviamo in un nuovo Ventennio, semplicemente uso quell'aggettivo per connotare determinati metodi di "gestione" dell'Ordine pubblico.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Vabbé allora lascia perdere e non discutere con un piccolo verme fascista e ridicolo come me, d'altronde quando si ha la conoscenza infusa a che serve discutere con noi poveri minus Habens...



non scadiamo nel vittimismo, siamo adulti e vaccinati su. E' chiaro che non ho detto quelle cose in riferimento alla tua persona, ma soltanto in relazione al tuo approccio sul tema.


----------



## O Animal (15 Aprile 2014)

I manifestanti non sono pagati per tutelare l'ordine pubblico ma nemmeno sono autorizzati dalla legge a mettere a ferro e fuoco una città..

Qui nessuno sta giustificando a prescindere la polizia, anzi... 

Ma il difendere a prescindere degli "innocenti" manifestanti che, tornando alle mie foto, anziché protestare civilmente hanno divelto una città aggredendo beni pubblici e forze dell'ordine ad ogni piè sospinto lo trovo vergognoso...


----------



## Mou (16 Aprile 2014)

Ma che fra i manifestanti ci siano cellule di violenti che andrebbero estirpate, assolutamente sì. Però mi sembra che la polizia goda sempre di maggiore tutela quando sbaglia, e non parlo solo di giustizia, ma anche proprio di opinione pubblica (basta guardare i commenti di questo topic!)... E le sue colpe le ha, enormi.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Aprile 2014)

anvedi il socialista.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> I manifestanti non sono pagati per tutelare l'ordine pubblico ma nemmeno sono autorizzati dalla legge a mettere a ferro e fuoco una città..
> 
> Qui nessuno sta giustificando a prescindere la polizia, anzi...
> 
> *Ma il difendere a prescindere degli "innocenti" manifestanti che, tornando alle mie foto, anziché protestare civilmente hanno divelto una città aggredendo beni pubblici e forze dell'ordine ad ogni piè sospinto lo trovo vergognoso*...



Aridaje. Ammetto di non possedere il dono della limpidezza espositiva, ma da qui a distorcere completamente il senso dei miei discorsi ce ne vuole


----------



## O Animal (16 Aprile 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Aridaje. Ammetto di non possedere il dono della limpidezza espositiva, ma da qui a distorcere completamente il senso dei miei discorsi ce ne vuole



La parte che hai evidenziato era rivolta per lo più al gobbo del "causa/effetto"...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Aprile 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> anvedi il socialista.



Il socialista ha ben presente la nozione di Stato di diritto. 
Il socialista pensa che la presenza di rivoltosi in mezzo alla folla, non giustifichi l'instaurazione di un clima di terrore con ivi incluse cariche intempestive e senza logica, lancio di sassi, aggressioni a cittadini pacifici, sevizie, spari in mezzo alla folla, e oltraggio a cadaveri (di chiunque siano) e senza che nessun "Blac Bloc" venisse assicurato alla giustizia. Tutto qui, però se osa dirlo viene tacciato di stare dalla parte dei violenti. Se stessimo parlando delle monetine a Craxi, e io condannassi quel gesto (e lo farei senza indugi) verrei accusato di giustificare le mazzette. E' sempre così in questo tipo di discussioni.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La parte che hai evidenziato era rivolta per lo più al gobbo del "causa/effetto"...



Il gobbo ha precisato a più riprese che non intende difendere alcunché e si è limitato a sottolineare come nella circostanza fosse stata la polizia a provocare e i manifestanti a reagire. Ora per te questo magari non ha alcuna importanza perché i manifestanti avrebbero potuto evitare di cadere in trappola. E su questo siamo tutti d'accordo. Però qui sembra quasi che sia normale che la Polizia provochi i manifestanti con cariche intempestive e lancio di sassi. Senza quella carica insensata quello che è successo poi in Piazza Alimonda magari non sarebbe accaduto. Tutto qui.


----------



## Mou (16 Aprile 2014)

A parte il tono sufficiente di quel *gobbo*, Kyle qui sopra ha detto tutto. Io *non* sto dicendo che la violenza è da giustificare il sto dicendo che in alcune situazioni, che poi finiscono tragicamente, la polizia è assolutamente responsabile dei disordini e delle violenze. La polizia è sempre in torto? No. C'è un sentimento di grande comprensione verso il poliziotto che sbaglia? Sì. Perché i casi di violenze della polizia terminati con una morte sono *tanti*, mentre oltre Raciti qualcuno ricorda altri poliziotti morti negli scontri per manifestazioni di piazza? Senza guardare wikipedia 
Aldrovandi, Uva, Sandri, Cucchi, la Diaz, Bolzaneto, *il poliziotto che passa sopra la manifestante (donna) a terra*... Difendere questo è impossibile. Quindi scusatemi se non aderisco a _manifestante vai a lavorare_ o a frasi tremende tipo _eh ma a Genova chi manifestava se ne poteva tornare a casa_ quasi a voler dire che se le sono cercate. Scusate, ma risponderò colpo su colpo.


----------



## Mou (16 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> La parte che hai evidenziato era rivolta per lo più al gobbo del "causa/effetto"...



Se vedi, in Alimonda era tutto tranquillo fino all'arrivo della polizia  quelli che spaccavano tutto, i black block, se ne erano già andati. Tanto per dire.


----------



## O Animal (17 Aprile 2014)

Il criminalizzare a priori i manifestanti e le forze dell'ordine è profondamente sbagliato. 

Ogni cittadino è libero di manifestare e il compito delle forze dell'ordine durante le manifestazioni è quello di controllare che l'ordine pubblico venga rispettato.

In uno stato civile ed etico i manifestanti non si permetterebbero mai e poi mai di danneggiare la "res publica" e la "res familiaris", esercitando il loro diritto di manifestare semplicemente manifestando.

In questo stato civile ed etico le forze dell'ordine durante una manifestazione non sarebbero nemmeno necessarie dato che i manifestanti rendono nota la loro causa senza danneggiare la "res publica" e la "res familiaris". 

La presenza delle forze dell'ordine servirebbe solamente per garantire la sicurezza dei manifestanti dagli eventuali "attacchi" da parte di altre parti della società civile che vogliano "offendere" le cause manifestate dai primi. In questo caso gli "offensori" sarebbero comunque punibili a norma di legge.

Trovo vergognoso ed incivile che le manifestazioni, gli stadi, gli scioperi, i summit, ecc. ecc. diventino dei campi di battaglia tra manifestanti, tifosi, scioperanti, ecc. ecc. e forze dell'ordine.

E' inutile che ci nascondiamo dietro ad un dito, moltissimi esercitano il loro diritto di sciopero, ti tifo, di protesta con il solo obiettivo di battagliare con le forze dell'ordine, per motivi "politici" ma soprattutto per pura e semplice adrenalina.

In questo sistema di "guardie e ladri" le forze dell'ordine spesso sbagliano e si comportano esattamente come i facinorosi per un perverso senso di potere della divisa.

Ma se seguiamo questa logica finiamo per il pensare che ci sia una "guerra" tra le forze dell'ordine (Stato) e i cittadini. Con la relativa conta dei caduti, con le battaglie vinte e quelle perse, ecc. ecc.

A questo punto farei un passo indietro, tornando allo stato civile ed etico... 

Perché i manifestanti manifestano danneggiando la "res publica" e la "res familiaris"? 

Perché i tifosi tifano danneggiando la "res publica" e la "res familiaris"?

Chi gli ha dato il diritto di danneggiare la "res publica" e la "res familiaris"? Nessuno. Il loro solo e unico diritto è quello di manifestare, di scioperare, di tifare, ecc. ecc. senza danneggiare niente e nessuno.

Il dovere delle forze dell'ordine è quello di proteggere i manifestanti e di far rispettare le leggi dello stato.

Ogni trasgressione della legge deve essere punita, sia che sia di un manifestante facinoroso sia che sia un tutore della legge che abusa del suo potere.

Credete che il poliziotto che ha calpestato la ragazza non paghi? Il PM ha già formalizzato l'accusa di lesioni volontarie e abuso di potere.

Gli abusi del G8 non sono stati puniti propriamente? I black bloc che hanno distrutto Genova non sono stati puniti? 

Lo stato ha lavorato male, sia in un senso che nell'altro. 

Personalmente preferirei semplicemente che le forze dell'ordine dedicassero le loro energie alla protezione dei cittadini anziché battagliando con quattro invasati di adrenalina che sognano di divellere tutto quello che incontrano... 

Preferirei che i manifestanti manifestassero portando avanti i loro pensieri prima delle loro mani/pietre e che i tifosi tifassero le loro squadre esclusivamente dentro allo stadio anziché cercare lo scontro fuori dallo stadio...

Utopia? Ho paura di sì... Non per colpa dei manifestanti o delle forze dell'ordine, ma per colpa dello stato che non sa far rispettare le leggi, tanto ai cittadini quanto alle forze dell'ordine.


----------

